# headed for our opener starting Monday



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Our week long deer gun season starts Monday....hope to maybe score with the handgun this season....I always seem to take the shotgun out instead, but playing with the bi-pod and hand cannon in the house, I find myself being able to hold it on target fairly good with the arms stretched out to full length..... what is needed for the scopes eye relief ....sooooo who knows 
looking for a couple to go with all the fish I brought back from the Gulf...... for a little surf and turf in the freezer

last years early bow kill 

.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I have took at teh t/c encore in .308 a couple times this year but havent seen anything yet with it. Good luck


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the encore in .270, it puts em down. I like it over the .308, I've never had one run shot one 20yds with a .308 yesterday and it ran 60. Iron man, where are you at that there is only a one week season?


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ohio gun season is 1 week....bow goes from 1st Oct. till feb....we do have 4 day ML season in Jan.....looking for something with the hand gun maybe
I did get an invite to hunt down in Alabama on a big track of private land....might have to consider that....there is a few Wild boar there, that is on my bucket list in the future  
I have others I could use, but got this (traded) just for the deer hunting

.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> I have the encore in .270, it puts em down. I like it over the .308, I've never had one run shot one 20yds with a .308 yesterday and it ran 60. Iron man, where are you at that there is only a one week season?


 I use a 270 or 7mm mag for my rifle but the pistol is a 308 and plenty for me lol. Its my uncles I borrowed it for this season hoping to put one down with it


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lord have mercy, a .308 pistol? Shouldn't have any problems withan ELEPHANT with that thing lol


----------

